# Blackberry plants



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Try here...

http://www.alcasoft.com/arkansas/index.html


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks walliebee, Pense Nursery is who i deal with but he doesn't have the Chester blackberry plants at this time. Jack


----------



## BruinnieBear (Jun 30, 2009)

I buy mine out of Miller Nursery in New York. I know it's out of your preferred range, but I'm very happy with their stock. It'll take the second summer before you get any appreciable amount of fruit, but after that, they're extremely prolific. A little general purpose fertilizer, and away you go.

I like Illini, also, but that's more for their cold hardiness, which you probably don't need.

BB


----------



## arkansasbee (Dec 22, 2003)

Stark Bros has Chester blackberries. 800-325-4180
www.starkbros.com

Phil


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

I should of said root stock, Black berry plants at five to six dollars a plant Vs. a dollar and a half to two dollars for root stock, and your buying 150 to 200 plants.:doh: Maybe i'm being to cheap.:scratch: Jack


----------



## SD2522 (May 26, 2009)

I second Millers Nurseries. I've ordered from them for the past few years and on top of being helpful have great variety and everything has been shipped timely and in great condition. One word of advice, there are a number of seed/nurseries out there with unbelieveablely good prices, check on the BBB's website before you order. If it seems too good to be true, it usually is. Millers I know had the Chester black berries, and you might want to try Gurneys, I've had good luck with them as well.


----------



## QUIST (Oct 1, 2009)

I just order some Chester plants yesterday. https://hartmannsplantcompany.cybrhost.com


----------

